# Home education



## marcus83 (Apr 5, 2014)

We have moved to costa blanca (Alicante and we have an 11yrold whom we home- educated in the UK.

Does anyone know on a Kumon learning cente or similar we can take her to learn with other?

We also wan to find her a tutor if anyone can help.

Our 14yrold is autistic a n needs medication for OCD can anyone recommend a doctor who can do the referral to a psychiatrist for the medication?

Best regards

Marcus


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marcus83 said:


> We have moved to costa blanca (Alicante and we have an 11yrold whom we home- educated in the UK.
> 
> Does anyone know on a Kumon learning cente or similar we can take her to learn with other?
> 
> ...


Strictly speaking home ed isnt allowed in Spain, so there probably isnt going to be much in the way of help. 


As for a doctor, you probably either need to register with a local practice and go from there, or you need to find a private GP and he will be able to refer you


Jo xxx


----------



## marcus83 (Apr 5, 2014)

Do you know where I can find a tutor as people must want to give their children extra help?

Thanks
Marcus


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marcus83 said:


> We have moved to costa blanca (Alicante and we have an 11yrold whom we home- educated in the UK.
> 
> Does anyone know on a Kumon learning cente or similar we can take her to learn with other?
> 
> ...


whereabouts are you?

as jojo said, home education isn't exactly legal in Spain, & most children with special educational needs are educated in mainstream school, but we do have a SEN school near us, in Denia - though if you're in Alicante city??? that would be too far for you

Bienvenidos al Colegio CEE Raquel Payà | Colegio de Educación Especial Raquel Payà

although tbh, transferring to Spanish state education - which of course is all in Spanish - is difficult enough for any non-Spanish speaking child at the age of 11, & pretty much impossible at age 14, so you'll more than likely be looking at private International school

you'd need to contact individual schools to find out if they accept children with SEN - some don't

Welcome to Nabss | Nabss

you don't say if you're working & therefore have access to state healthcare - if you do, then your childs' paediatrician will refer to a psychiatrist 

if you are using private healthcare then you will have to ask your insurer


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marcus83 said:


> Do you know where I can find a tutor as people must want to give their children extra help?
> 
> Thanks
> Marcus


ask around locally - I do some GCSE tutoring - all my students come from referrals by other parents- but it's not full-time tutoring - it's in addition to what they do at school

also, secondary school students often do homework help for primary school kids


----------



## marcus83 (Apr 5, 2014)

Do you know where we can find a tutor in torrevieja Alicante/


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marcus83 said:


> Do you know where we can find a tutor in torrevieja Alicante/



You need to ask around your area. Also you need to know what sort of a tutor you are requiring?? The local schools - both state and international may know of people??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marcus83 said:


> Do you know where we can find a tutor in torrevieja Alicante/


no, sorry - as I said - for that you'd need to ask around locally

anyone tutoring kids who aren't at school would I'm sure be aware that home-schooling is somewhat 'underground' & is unlikely to advertise that they are prepared to do this 

if you look in our FAQs thread there's a link to a website which 'supports' homeschooling in Spain - maybe they could help


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> no, sorry - as I said - for that you'd need to ask around locally
> 
> anyone tutoring kids who aren't at school would I'm sure be aware that home-schooling is somewhat 'underground' & is unlikely to advertise that they are prepared to do this
> 
> if you look in our FAQs thread there's a link to a website which 'supports' homeschooling in Spain - maybe they could help


In addition, many may well be doing it 'on the black' so again are not necessarily going to advertise.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> In addition, many may well be doing it 'on the black' so again are not necessarily going to advertise.


yep - that too


----------



## marcus83 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Yes I realise this that's why I'm asking if you know of anyone who tutors children after school hours? obviously it doesn't have to be in school times. Thanks anyway.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marcus83 said:


> Hi Yes I realise this that's why I'm asking if you know of anyone who tutors children after school hours? obviously it doesn't have to be in school times. Thanks anyway.


did you say you're in Torrevieja?

try asking here


----------

